# Speaker Placement



## Synthsayer (Dec 19, 2007)

My front and center speakers are placed 3.5 inches short of 10 feet from the listening spot. I set my surround speakers up so they are 3.5 inches short of 5 feet for the left surround, and 3.5 inches short of 4 feet for the right surround speaker.

The dimensions of my TV and audio stand, which holds the center speaker are such that I can't set the FL, FR, and C speakers at exactly 10 feet. The LS speaker is about 5 feet, and the RS is abut four feet from listening spot. I thought placing all of the speakers consistently short of one foot incriments would work. But, when I turn my head so one ear faces the front speakers the high end is crystal clear. It's TOO much. When I face forward the high end disappers. !?!

Could this be because of improper placement? I have had my hearing checked. I hear all my other systems fine. 

All speakers are identical.

I have 5 each, 2'X4' foam panels with 3" wedge and pyramid foam. Room is 17W 15W 7.5H. Padded carpet. Open entrances at each corner.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

a general guide is to place your front speakers so that the distance between the listening position and the center is the same distance between the listening position and the right and left front speakers. That should also be the distance between the front left and right speakers so that you have close to a perfect triangle. So, 10' isn't a requirement, equal distance is.


----------

